# IBM offers open source machine learning compiler



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

IBM is announcing on Tuesday availability of an open source machine learning compiler, which the company said intelligently optimizes applications, thus meaning shorter development times and bigger performance gains.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi RootbeaR,

You might want to consider asking the Mods to move this thread over to Software Development Forum since it is not exclusively Linux in nature for its announcement.

-- Tom


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

I guess it was the "GNU" that threw me off.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I've moved it to Tech-Related News, I think that best suits it.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank-you Triple6.


----------

